# European Union labs tbol



## Blackred (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi good people I'm trying to get some info on this product. I have returned to Mma training at a old stage in life and found I'm not recovering nowhere near as I used to so I did some research a and found that tbol my be the best I've never took anything before and I don't intend on fighting I just want to recover quicker ready for next session any replys would be really appreciated thanks


----------

